# Stuart Saunders Smith



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

I just got off the phone with him and realized he didn't have a thread here (at least I couldn't find one), so I'm starting one. He's well-known in the percussion community as about half of his works are for percussion. I'm not so sure how many non-percussionists are familiar with his work. Those who don't know anything about him can find biographical details on Wikipedia; there is an excellent interview with him here: http://notations21.wordpress.com/interview-with-stuart-saunders-smith-and-sylvia-smith/ and there are several YouTube videos and recordings of his works. Those who have heard of him: what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

I just watched Songs I-IX, which is pretty cool.

Reminds me of some stuff I saw last year somewhere. Ostrava or Utrecht or somewhere. 

I don't remember seeing the name before, but it's possible that "some stuff" was by Smith. I've dropped the ball on new (to me) names many times before this. (I'm getting better!)


----------

